# Why Cook?



## HorseCreek (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok, so I've been reading on LS until my head hurts. With Susie's wonderful tutorial and a couple others I've seen on FB and from Google, I'm trying to figure out what the purpose of the cook is? Why even bother with the heat if you don't have to? Does it just mean you will have to let it sit longer before using, or it will take longer to clear up? 

Oh and if this has already been beat into the ground, please direct me to that post!


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 3, 2014)

Cooking speeds up the saponification process. So it can be used right away.


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't help but think you LS is going to benefit from a "cure" time just like your bar soap or cream soap as well, so why not just CP the LS and let it be for awhile?


----------



## Susie (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't cook(obviously).  The only benefit I have found to even waiting between making the paste and dilution is allowing it to be more clear.  And I use my hand soap and dish soap immediately quite often.  The zap test tells you whether it is safe or not.  That is the only test needed.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 3, 2014)

Susie, do you ever have problems with separation in your CP made with just KOH? I would love to make my shaving soap CP but it separates and has to be cooked.


----------



## Susie (Nov 3, 2014)

No separation with anything 3% superfat or under.  When I was making 5% superfat soap, I constantly battled separation.  But I have never made shaving soap, so I am no help there.


----------



## seven (Nov 3, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> I can't help but think you LS is going to benefit from a "cure" time just like your bar soap or cream soap as well, so why not just CP the LS and let it be for awhile?



ls can be cp. i did it a while ago with my gm, coz i wanted to keep the color as light as possible, which is impossible with hp.


----------



## soapfanbaby (Nov 3, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> Ok, so I've been reading on LS until my head hurts. With Susie's wonderful tutorial and a couple others I've seen on FB and from Google, I'm trying to figure out what the purpose of the cook is? Why even bother with the heat if you don't have to? Does it just mean you will have to let it sit longer before using, or it will take longer to clear up?
> 
> Oh and if this has already been beat into the ground, please direct me to that post!



                     [FONT=&quot]I thought CP soap could be very caustic at cut time. HP soap could be used immediately if cooked properly, you can even sculpture it with bare hand when you mold it. That was the main reason for me to make my choice.[/FONT]


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 3, 2014)

Susie said:


> No separation with anything 3% superfat or under.  When I was making 5% superfat soap, I constantly battled separation.  But I have never made shaving soap, so I am no help there.



Actually, that is a huge help. I do SF my shave soap around 5-7%, guess I'm stuck with HP


----------



## Susie (Nov 3, 2014)

Actually, I battled separation even when I cooked a 5% superfat liquid soap paste for hours.  So, I can't help there.  I would truly love to know how you are getting a 5-7% superfat liquid soap to not separate.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry, there seems to be a miscommunication. Its not liquid soap that is separating after dilution, its the soap batter separating after emulsification. When I use KOH only, I have to HP. I can't even get proper trace unless its on heat.


----------



## Susie (Nov 3, 2014)

Never have the problem with separation after emulsification.  Not had it with HP or CP liquid soap.  I wait for paste before saying it is traced, though.  I wonder if it is something in your recipe. 

I did have false paste issues with some of them, but I hung in there until it was truly paste, and stiff enough to be able to be made a ball with my fingers.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 3, 2014)

Obsidian, are you talking about having separation with your LS using only KOH, or are you talking about needing to HP your shaving soaps made with only KOH?


----------

